# Cunningham's Skinks Sydney sandstone form.



## RoryBreaker (Jan 15, 2016)

Three minutes of real time, first time mother, father and their 3 new kids just hanging around.

[video=youtube;JrV8wxW1y0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrV8wxW1y0U[/video]

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 16, 2016)

That's awesome. I love the one on the back of one of the parents! If you don't mind me asking, what did you film this with? I'd like to get one if it isn't too expensive.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 16, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 16, 2016)

Herpo said:


> That's awesome. I love the one on the back of one of the parents! If you don't mind me asking, what did you film this with? I'd like to get one if it isn't too expensive.



I used an el cheapo sports cam, navigatR is the brand. Like a gopro. They are getting so cheap these days that the expensive part is the micro SD card they need.


----------



## scratchy (Jan 17, 2016)

Really like your videos mate


----------



## Wally (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice work Dave.


----------



## richardsc (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice one dave


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 22, 2016)

Well done Dave. Long time no hear. Where Ya been?


----------



## The_Phantom (Feb 7, 2016)

They all seem to tolerate each other well.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Apr 6, 2017)

I'll just put this here, enjoy.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome videos man!
I have been looking at skinks alot lately, need to get a few I think!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 28, 2017)

Some pics of another pairing of Sydney sandstones and their young from last xmas. It had been a cool morning and I had to extract them from their favourite log for the photos. Most of my Cunninghams come out for a bask most days during winter.

Male






Female










7 month olds










Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Wally (Jun 28, 2017)

Crackers Dave, as always.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 29, 2017)

If it's ever permitted in WA, or if I move to an Eastern state Cunningham's would certainly be on the list! Stunning critters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 29, 2017)

very nice


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jun 29, 2017)

I love how they live in family groups - truly unique.


----------

